# And I'm back in the very same place I was before..



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm Stuck In a Closet With Vanna White!! (Weird Al reference). 

Ok, no not really, but I am literally back in the very same place I was before, when I started getting serious abut training about 5 years ago. My body is a clean slate and I'm back at IM keeping a journal. Pretty much everything I know about training and diet came from these pages, but it seems these days there is far less good training advice and more advice on how to properly use and order illegal steroids. Oh well.. Still feels like home here. 

Anyway, it had been at least 2 years, maybe more until about a month ago, since I had last stepped foot in a gym. I was getting a bit burned out and needed a little time off, then while I was taking said time off, the gym I went to closed down. SO, I never ended up getting a membership anywhere else and kinda slacked off. 

I was a robust 210lbs and weak as hell, then around winter 2009, I lost my best friend in the world Annie (my dog), to lymphosarcoma.  That sent me in kind of a tailspin and in 2 months time I hardly had a bite to eat, living only on Natty Ice Tallboys, good weed and an occasional candy bar. When I finally shook out of my funk a few months later, I was 180lbs soaking wet; lighter and weaker than I have ever been in my entire adult life. In the following 12-16 months I slowly started eating, but I was facing tons of adversity at work, my boss turned into a fucking shithead and I really didn't know from day to day whether I would be coming into work and actually having a job. So, while I started eating again, I also didn't stop drinking. I did however quit smoking pot back in March, in hopes that a job opportunity might come along and I'd have to take a drug test, but that just led to more drinking to compensate. Now, I can proudly say the drinking has been cut back to a minimum.

Another thing I had to focus on was getting my diet in order. Before I had decided to get back in the gym, I decided I was going to get my diet dialed in to try and drop some fat. While I was inconsistent with my eating, I did manage to log in every meal for about 6 weeks and I got a good grasp of what I needed to eat to lose weight, to gain weight, and to maintain. So, about a month ago I decided to bite the bullet and got a membership at the worst gym in the world: Planet Fitness.

I figured for $10 a month, what have I got to lose? If my knee can't hold up and I lose interest, I'm only out 10 bucks. And if I do stay committed, this is a great place to get my chops back in a "No Judgement Zone" (what a crock of fucking shit that is). Well, after a few weeks I realized I wasn't making a ton of progress not being able to do my 2 favorite movements (squats and deadlifts) so I asked a good buddy if mine if I could tag along with him for leg day. He's a member at what's probably the biggest, nicest "fitness club" within 20 miles, LA Fitness. I've always been leery of places with "fitness" in the name, but this place is fucking great. Squat racks, power cages, plenty of benches, dumbbells and hammer strength equipment to not have to wait on anything, even in peak hours. AND apparently, every perfect piece of pussy in the tri-county area works out there. 

Now I've got my diet in order, a great place to train, my drinking has been cut back from 50+ beers a week to less than a 6 pack and I found a great new job that I start in a few weeks. Life is finally moving in the right direction for me. I'm 31 years old and I feel like I'm getting a redo on the past 10 years and I hope to make the next 10 years as productive as my past month has been.  

Anyway, I seriously doubt anyone took the time to read all of that but it's not for you, it's for me. And if you did take the time to read that, I thank you. 

Now down to the nuts and bolts:

While I'm no longer keeping track of my macros, my main goal right now is to recomp and I'm pretty dialed in. I haven't lost a pound or gained a pound since I got in the gym, but I'm already looking larger and leaner (which I know will happen quickly at the beginning) and my belt is getting looser so I'm off to a good start. 

*Height:* 5'9" 1/2
*Weight:* 194lbs
*Age:* 31


*A typical day of eating for me goes as follows:*

*Breakfast: *
4 eggs, 1 tbsp butter, fish oil caps, multi, and sometimes 1 slice of sprouted whole grain bread if I'm real hungry (typically I skip the bread). If I'm being lazy or running late, 2 scoops of whey in 12 oz. of organic whole milk.

*Lunch:*
Either grilled chicken breast and a few tbsp of organic Almond Butter, or 2 tbsp of Almond Butter on 2 slices of sprouted whole grain bread with 8 oz of organic whole milk, or 2 scoops of whey with 1/2 cup of oats and a tbsp of evoo in water. (I never do shakes for consecutive meals, so that changes from day to day) I eat for free at the deli in my building so sometimes I'll just walk down and get a 1/2 lb of tuna and scarf that down with a fork. 

*Pre-Workout:*
Sometimes an apple and almond butter sandwich, sometimes just a whole grain bagel, sometimes just the bread. Depends on what I ate earlier. 

*Post-Workout:*
2 scoops whey, 12 oz or organic whole milk

*Dinner:* 
Either some type of fish, steak or grilled chicken, and a fibrous green.

*Pre-bed:*
Either cottage cheese, or almond butter and more milk. 

2500-2700 calories seems to be my sweet spot and I'm always making sure I get over 175g of protein. If I'm slacking in the fiber department I'll supplement with a psyllium product and that's really all I have to seem to worry about.

*Training:*

I'm a month into it and got all the kinks worked out but I'm still doing a very basic routine. 

*Monday, Legs - Quads:*
Squats
Leg Press
Leg Extensions
Calves
Abs

*Tuesday, Pull/Back:*
Pullups/Chins
Seated Rows
B/O DB Rows
Rack Pulls
Straight Arm Pulldowns
Facepulls
Curls

*Wednesday, off*

*Thursday Legs - Hamstrings:*
RDLs
Good Mornings
Pullthroughs
Hypers
Abs

*Friday, Push - Chest:*
Flat or Incline DB Press
DB, Barbell or Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
Dips
Lateral Raises
Skulls
Pushdowns

*Sat and Sunday, off*

Looks like a lot but I'm going fairly low intensity with this amount of volume. My back/lats and hamstrings can take a pounding and I always recover quickly while my chest and quads seems to respond better to a little lower volume but I like getting around the gym and touching as much equipment as I can during a session. Keeps me interested. My main focus right now is to just take is easy and hammer out technique. I'm having a lot of fun right now and I feel fantastic already. Sleeping like a baby at night also which I haven't done since I quit smoking pot. 

Anyway, now that I'm done telling my life story it's time to get my nose to the grindstone and get back the strength and muscle I lost over the last few years.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Monday July 26, 2011*

*Weight:* 194

*Legs - Quads:*

*Squats:*
Bar - 12
135# - 12,8
155# - 9
Bar - 12

Only my second squat session since I've been back in the gym, first squat session outside the power cage. The way the squat racks are configured kinda sucks. The extra weights are mounted on the side of the safety bars.. My squat is so deep that the weight on my bar was hitting the weights on the squat rack, so I had to back almost all the way out just to do a proper squat. Every rep was super slow and deliberate, legs were shaking actually but the weight felt very light on my shoulders.. Skipped Leg Press.

*Leg Extension:*
60# - 18,12,12

*Hammer Strength Crunch:*
30# - 18,16,14

And that was that. Short but sweet. Quads are dead today.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool ill be following along bro.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 26, 2011)

great start!

keep it up man and logs are the best way to stay with it if your a person who has trouble stayin focused


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Cool ill be following along bro.



Thanks man, thanks for reading.



brad1224 said:


> great start!
> 
> keep it up man and logs are the best way to stay with it if your a person who has trouble stayin focused



Thanks! Yeah once I get rolling I'm usually ok. Just the past couple years have been rough.


----------



## S_walker (Jul 26, 2011)

Subscribing to follow your progress. 

Good for you on making the decision to get back in the gym and find something better to do other than drink, smoke pot and eat snicker bars. LOL (yes I read your novel).  WTG

Edit: Thank God for muscle memory! I laid off for many years and just now really seeing the benefits..


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

S_walker said:


> Subscribing to follow your progress.
> 
> Good for you on making the decision to get back in the gym and find something better to do other than drink, smoke pot and eat snicker bars. LOL (yes I read your novel).  WTG
> 
> Edit: Thank God for muscle memory! I laid off for many years and just now really seeing the benefits..




Thanks! And yeah, the gym is definitely something better to do with my time! Amen to the muscle memory. I'm weak, but the mind-to-muscle connection is still there like I never left. First time in my life I really don't give a shit what's on the bar and I'm not getting looks in the gym like "that guy is weak" I'm getting looks like: "that guy knows what he's doing, why is he so out of shape" lol.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 26, 2011)

Great to see your fighting to better yourself. Will be following along


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2011)

I just noticed your join date - you've been around here for a while.  Have you always have this username?  I don't remember seeing it in the past.

The first difficult step to getting in shape is getting started.  The second one is staying consistent.  One down, one to go.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Great to see your fighting to better yourself. Will be following along



Thanks man! 





Triple Threat said:


> I just noticed your join date - you've been around here for a while.  Have you always have this username?  I don't remember seeing it in the past.
> 
> The first difficult step to getting in shape is getting started.  The second one is staying consistent.  One down, one to go.



Yeah, I was FatCat then I was Repro something or other now I have another shitty username. lol. A few years older, wiser and more mature, that's for sure! Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

Ill be following bro, sorry to hear about the dog. But looks like your on your way up now.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Ill be following bro, sorry to hear about the dog. But looks like your on your way up now.




Thanks for reading! Yeah, buying her was one of the last things I got to do with my mother before she passed, so in addition to being an absolutely amazing dog, she was that much more special to me. I cried like a baby when I put her to sleep. lol


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's to new beginnings. Have you considered a new furry friend? I lost my doggie a few years ago and adopting another really helped.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Here's to new beginnings. Have you considered a new furry friend? I lost my doggie a few years ago and adopting another really helped.



Thank you! And sorry to hear about your pup. I have considered it, but the new position I just took will require me to travel for extended periods of time. Not to mention I'd like a bigger dog next go around and I live in a tiny place so that's probably a few years off yet.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey bro  glad to see your journal and cleaning up your act.  

Looking forward to wathcing your progress and helping any way I can! 

Enjoyed our PM chat this afternoon. 

Stay strong!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a white shepard / husky mix for 17 years.  I loved that dog  smart as heck!  "Sport"  even rode on my motorcycle.  I cried like a baby when I had to put him down.  I used to tell my wife "don't make me choose between my dog and you, cause you'll lose" 
I had "Sport" before I met her.  Sport has been gone for 12 years.  Three years ago we got another rescue dog "Buddy".  He is a black dog and looks like a flatcoat retreiver. 

If I may suggest if you can get a white dog,  Black dogs just don't seem as smart!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Hey bro  glad to see your journal and cleaning up your act.
> 
> Looking forward to wathcing your progress and helping any way I can!
> 
> ...



Thanks, same here! Last time I was on the left coast I was fleeing from Francis I believe but I'll definitely look ya up if I'm ever in the area! 



jagbender said:


> I had a white shepard / husky mix for 17 years.  I loved that dog  smart as heck!  "Sport"  even rode on my motorcycle.  I cried like a baby when I had to put him down.  I used to tell my wife "don't make me choose between my dog and you, cause you'll lose"
> I had "Sport" before I met her.  Sport has been gone for 12 years.  Three years ago we got another rescue dog "Buddy".  He is a black dog and looks like a flatcoat retreiver.
> 
> If I may suggest if you can get a white dog,  Black dogs just don't seem as smart!



Haha, I hear ya. There isn't a human left on the planet that I'd choose over Annie. She truly was a godsend.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Thanks, same here! Last time I was on the left coast I was fleeing from Francis I believe but I'll definitely look ya up if I'm ever in the area!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I hear ya. There isn't a human left on the planet that I'd choose over Annie. She truly was a godsend.


 
Sport saved me more that once.  At one time I had no heat in my trailer (white trash trailer park) And Sport was the only warm thing I had!  LOL 

Good dog! 


Hey I'll host the next hurricane party! if you need a place to duck! 

Charlie was 12 miles South of where I live


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Tuesday July 27, 2011*

So, I don't know if I just didn't notice this before because I was so excited to be back in the gym, or if I somehow missed the e-mail, but they must have been holding a douchebag summit at the gym today because there was a representative for every single stereotype in the fucking book. 

First it was the "I'm on every single station circuit training" asshole, then it was the "I'm grunting extra loud because I want you to be impressed" dickhead to the "I'm hammer curling with 70's, but I'm hardly moving my arms while nearly doing a backflip just to get the weight half way" schmuck. I kinda took it all in for a second and actually starting laughing out loud a little to myself. Then, I looked up and noticed the biggest asshole of them all. Not only was this prick doing his bent over dumbbell rows _on_ the dumbbell rack, but he literally picked up 6-7 different weights and worked his way down the length of the entire fucking wall. At that exact moment I made eye contact in the mirror with the guy doing incline presses directly behind my station and we both busted out laughing. Welcome to LA "Fitness" Mark... 

Needless to say, I didn't to do exactly what I wanted to do today because of shithead #1 and some other people actually, but I love the shit out of Hammer Strength equipment, so I had a good session.

Weight: 194

*Pull/Back:*

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns:*
25's - 12,12
45's+25's - 12,9,8

*Chest Supported TBars:*
45# - 12,12,11

*Hammer Strength Low Row:*
45's - 12,12,11

*Rack Pulls:*
185# - 8,8,8

*Facepulls:*
100# - 18,16,12

*Hammer Strength Preacher Curls*
45# - 12,11,10

Would have liked to have done a little bit more with freeweights today but I felt like Jim Carrey in the Truman Show when he was trying to drive out of town. 

- Probably could have handled more weight all around. 
- Grip strength is a huge weakness right now. 
- I doubt it was really 100#'s for the facepulls, but that's what the stack said, so for the sake of the consistency of this log, that's the number.
- Remember my watch tomorrow. Not a single goddamned clock in the gym. Counting to 90 in between every set sucks.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Sport saved me more that once.  At one time I had no heat in my trailer (white trash trailer park) And Sport was the only warm thing I had!  LOL
> 
> Good dog!
> 
> ...



We actually got the eye of both Francis and Jeanne, but they did more flooding than anything. I remember Francis just parked on us for hours and hours. Sustained winds for all that time were a killer but Charlie was a much more powerful storm than our 2.


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Thank you! And sorry to hear about your pup. I have considered it, but the new position I just took will require me to travel for extended periods of time. Not to mention I'd like a bigger dog next go around and I live in a tiny place so that's probably a few years off yet.


I have a small doggie. It is nice to be able to take your dog places when you travel. I've always wanted a bigger dog though. Maybe a boxer?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> We actually got the eye of both Francis and Jeanne, but they did more flooding than anything. I remember Francis just parked on us for hours and hours. Sustained winds for all that time were a killer but Charlie was a much more powerful storm than our 2.


 


At that time I worked in construction.  it was friggin crazy! 

2004 a lot of blue roofs around here! 

If you live in  Fl you probably know what that means


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

"Buddy" says Hi!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> I have a small doggie. It is nice to be able to take your dog places when you travel. I've always wanted a bigger dog though. Maybe a boxer?



Hah, Annie was pretty small too. She was big for her breed though, a lean, 12 pound Yorkie. She traveled in a car well but I never wanted to take her on planes with me. Not that I left her behind that often. I even brought her to work with me. 




jagbender said:


> At that time I worked in construction.  it was friggin crazy!
> 
> 2004 a lot of blue roofs around here!
> 
> If you live in  Fl you probably know what that means



Oh yeah! I was pretty much in the construction industry myself. Most of my customers have been praying for hurricanes the past few years it's been so rough. 



jagbender said:


> "Buddy" says Hi!



lol, Hi Buddy!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

I had to go back into the freight brokerage business,  No more construction for a while.   I am a licensed CBC.  Sucks  But I am blessed to have a good job that I could fall back on!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I had to go back into the freight brokerage business,  No more construction for a while.   I am a licensed CBC.  Sucks  But I am blessed to have a good job that I could fall back on!



Yeah, it's always nice to be multi-skilled. Thank God I've got office management experience. I just jumped to another industry also.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Thursday July 28, 2011*

Tuesday and Wednesday I slept well but woke up extremely tired.. I assume it's either too much work in the gym, not enough food, or a combination of both. Ate like a pig yesterday on my day off but unfortunately I didn't sleep well last night, but I also didn't wake up as tired as the 2 previous days.. Gonna up calories today and lower the volume a tad tonight.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2011)

A new journal I see! I read through your history there, good to hear you are back on track. 

Training at the gym can be great therapy from tough experiences. I used to never really consider the gym as "stress relief", but now that I am done with school and working...I fucking exorcise the demon every time I'm in the gym.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

fufu said:


> A new journal I see! I read through your history there, good to hear you are back on track.
> 
> Training at the gym can be great therapy from tough experiences. I used to never really consider the gym as "stress relief", but now that I am done with school and working...I fucking exorcise the demon every time I'm in the gym.



Thank fu! Yeah it's definitely great therapy. Every day since I've been back in there I just count down the hours at work until I can run out of here and start moving some weights. I used to get all stim'd up before the gym and now I hardly drink caffeine at all which definitely makes a huge difference in regards to the gym truly being a "stress reliever". Feels great to have goals again.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 28, 2011)

Good luck. Keep up the hard work


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

fufu said:


> A new journal I see! I read through your history there, good to hear you are back on track.
> 
> Training at the gym can be great therapy from tough experiences. I used to never really consider the gym as "stress relief", but now that I am done with school and working...I fucking exorcise the demon every time I'm in the gym.


 

Diet and weight lifting keep me positvely focused

I have a goal and working towards it!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Thursday July 28, 2011*

*Legs - Hamstrings:*

*RDL's:*
Bar - 12
135# - 8
185# - 8
205# - 6 (grip fail)
205# - 8 (over/under)

*Pullthroughs:*
100# - 15
120# - 12,12

*Hypers:*
30# - 15
20# - 15
BW - 15

I felt pretty strong today. I feel like I've got the movements locked in and I just realized I'm missing hair and skin on my shins which is probably a pretty good indicator that my RDLs were indeed good. Still having a bit of a grip problem which is usually a strong point for me but I have no doubt that it will come around. It's still only been less than 2 weeks that I've been in a "real" gym so I'm very pleased right now. Didn't weigh myself today (which I always do first thing in the morning) because of all the bullshit I ate yesterday and I had a huge dump brewing that didn't surface until about 10AM.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL  that is funny 

Nothing like a shave with a Olympic bar and a good dump to make your day


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> LOL  that is funny
> 
> Nothing like a shave with a Olympic bar and a good dump to make your day



Hell yeah. Well, I the dump must have carried over to today because I weighed a solid 200lbs this morning. No tightness in my shorts though. And once I start pulling from the floor again my shins will be pretty much completely hairless!


----------



## bwrag (Jul 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Hell yeah. Well, I the dump must have carried over to today because I weighed a solid 200lbs this morning. No tightness in my shorts though. And once I start pulling from the floor again my shins will be pretty much completely hairless!


 

I feel ya crazy how you never feel it then once your set is over you look down and your shins are bleeding


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I feel ya crazy how you never feel it then once your set is over you look down and your shins are bleeding



Right? I was so kicked after yesterday's session I didn't feel it until I soaped up in the shower.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Friday July 29, 2011*

*Weight:* 200 (whoa)

*Upper Body - Push:*

*Incline DB Press:*
30's - 12,12
65's - 8,8,6

*Seated DB Press:*
30's - 10,10,7

*Dips:*
BW - 8,8,6

*Pushdowns:*
100# - 15,12,10


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

I just saw a few of your posts and thought to look you up. glad to see the devotion, as I read your schedule of exercises. Indeed, nothing to sqawk at!  good luck with all this, and sorry about the dog. I know it is very hard to lose a 4 legged family member, heck mine had 8 legs and still miss Godfrey.


I hope you don't mind me coming over, but really did wish to see what you might be at with your journal.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw a few of your posts and thought to look you up. glad to see the devotion, as I read your schedule of exercises. Indeed, nothing to sqawk at!  good luck with all this, and sorry about the dog. I know it is very hard to lose a 4 legged family member, heck mine had 8 legs and still miss Godfrey.
> 
> ...



I don't mind at all, I appreciate it! And thank you for the support!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> *Weight:* 200 (whoa)



Is that a whoa  or a whoa  ?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Is that a whoa  or a whoa  ?



Haha, not entirely sure yet. It did make me think twice about what I'm eating and I started using FitDay again today (I'll post those numbers starting tomorrow). I guess I'll find out for sure tonight. I'm going out with some people I haven't seen in about a month. They'll either tell me I look like I've been working out or I look like I've been eating out, a lot. 

My pants are telling me it's a good whoa though.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Friday July 29, 2011*

So.. Jag inspired me to start logging my diet again, and of course I had to start on the first night I've been out for some drinks in weeks...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Saturday July 30, 2011*

*Weight: *196

Light considering I ate the steak I was going to eat for dinner tonight at 3AM. Counting in today's totals. No workout today but I am going to walk the bridge which is about 3 miles round trip.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> *Legs - Hamstrings:*
> 
> *RDL's:*
> Bar - 12
> ...



Scraped shins is a good indicator you are getting those hips back and the bar back enough. After years of deadlifts, RDLs and cleans, my shins are scarred along that bar path...I don't think hair even grows on them anymore lol


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 30, 2011)

fufu said:


> Scraped shins is a good indicator you are getting those hips back and the bar back enough. After years of deadlifts, RDLs and cleans, my shins are scarred along that bar path...I don't think hair even grows on them anymore lol



Yea, the bruises on my shins never go away. If it really bugs you, try some knee socks, very sexy in the gym. I do know some guys who put duct tape on their shins, but that sounds kinda painful!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll be following along, and my condolences on losing your best friend. I've got two dogs, don't know what I would do without them.

If I can be of any help, shoot me a PM.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2011)

fufu said:


> Scraped shins is a good indicator you are getting those hips back and the bar back enough. After years of deadlifts, RDLs and cleans, my shins are scarred along that bar path...I don't think hair even grows on them anymore lol



Hah, yeah I'll get back to that point eventually. 



lynnlynn said:


> Yea, the bruises on my shins never go away. If it really bugs you, try some knee socks, very sexy in the gym. I do know some guys who put duct tape on their shins, but that sounds kinda painful!



lol, I kinda like it actually. I could use a little less hair on my legs anyway. 



Anabolic5150 said:


> I'll be following along, and my condolences on losing your best friend. I've got two dogs, don't know what I would do without them.
> 
> If I can be of any help, shoot me a PM.



Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Saturday July 30, 2011*

I'm thinking a little less butter today. lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Yea, the bruises on my shins never go away. If it really bugs you, try some knee socks, very sexy in the gym. I do know some guys who put duct tape on their shins, but that sounds kinda painful!



I've done the socks before, such a great style. 

I don't mind the abrasions and bruises...but I hate cutting my legs with the bar.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I'm thinking a little less butter today. lol



mmm, I love me some butter.

What daily caloric level are you hitting for this diet?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2011)

fufu said:


> mmm, I love me some butter.
> 
> What daily caloric level are you hitting for this diet?



I was throwing butter on everything yesterday. I made protein crepes and I throw 2 tbsp of melted butter in there instead of oil. I also fried up some ricotta balls in butter, my omelet was cooked in butter and butter on my spinach. lol

As far as I know, this is my own recipe for the crepes. I got into cooking a few months ago and made real crepes, then I experimented replacing the flour with the protein powder, and cutting the liquid back to give it the right consistency. They are tasty, but on the dry side if you eat them without syrup or a fruit topping.  

1 egg
2 tbsp of butter
1/2 cup of milk
2 scoops of protein powder
less than a tsp of vanilla extract
less than a tsp of orange extract

Wisk until smooth. Pour half the mix in a 12 inch non-stick pan and swirl it around so it coats the entire pan. It should slide on its own (the edge will be solid) when it's ready to flip. 

Makes 2, 12 inch crepes. I've been doing that instead of a shake sometimes just to give me the feeling of eating real food. 

Cals are 2500-2700 until I get readjusted to training on a regular basis. Right now I'm getting stronger and leaner just because I was inactive for so long, but I know that won't last. Once I level off I'll decide where to go from there.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sunday July 31, 2011*

No workout, napped all day. Cals are low today, not on purpose. 

*Weight:* 195


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

great job bro, kill it this week in the weight room


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I was throwing butter on everything yesterday. I made protein crepes and I throw 2 tbsp of melted butter in there instead of oil. I also fried up some ricotta balls in butter, my omelet was cooked in butter and butter on my spinach. lol
> 
> As far as I know, this is my own recipe for the crepes. I got into cooking a few months ago and made real crepes, then I experimented replacing the flour with the protein powder, and cutting the liquid back to give it the right consistency. They are tasty, but on the dry side if you eat them without syrup or a fruit topping.
> 
> ...



Creative idea, sometimes eating solid food is better than a shake. Does the whey clump up in the milk? If not, what kind of whey do you use? BTW, looks like you are cutting in style.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2011)

bwrag said:


> great job bro, kill it this week in the weight room



Thanks man. Can't wait to tear up some squats tonight. 




fufu said:


> Creative idea, sometimes eating solid food is better than a shake. Does the whey clump up in the milk? If not, what kind of whey do you use? BTW, looks like you are cutting in style.



Thanks, yeah it definitely fills me up more. And no, I add the whey slowly while I'm whisking it, I use Optimum Nutrition Whey. Definitely the most on point my diet has ever been. I'm sure there's room for improvement but I feel great all the time and strong in the gym, so something is working!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Monday August 1, 2011*

*Legs - Quads:*

*Weight:* 199

*Squats:* 
Bar - 8
135# - 8
155# - 5
175# - 3
195# - 3
155# - 6

*Leg Extensions:*
90# - 12,12,9

*HS Plate Loaded Calf:*
90# - 25,25,25

*HS Crunch:*
80# - 12
60# - 12,12

Not sure what was going on with my right hip today but it definitely affected my squatting. I'm already limited in what I can do because of my knee on the same leg. As soon as my quads fatigue a bit, my knee becomes unstable. Slightly disappointed because 195 felt so light on my back and I got the reps easily. Wanted to at least work to a heavier double or single today but there's no sense pushing it. Gotta remember to wear my Chucks next time too, running shoes aren't helping anything.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Monday July 26, 2011*

Food. Just wasn't very hungry last night.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

Like the fit day charts  LOL 

Looking good Bro! 

Are you using "paint" to crop and post?   I cut adn past from FD and crop in 'paint" save and upload to Photobucket, then post the link 
how are you posting yours?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

Those Turkey burgers can be used so many ways.  

Add Fennel seed a basil and oregano to the meat and topped with a little maranara and parm cheese. 

or Pepper jack cheese 

Hot chili oil cayanne and pepperflake mixed into the patty.  My kids call it a pepper bomb  cause when I cook them they choke on the fumes 

Sauteed mushrooms on top 

turkey burger with tomato and mayo on WW bread 

I have made chilli with them 2 patties a can of beans and some tomato sause and seasoning 

I eat them almost every day.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Like the fit day charts  LOL
> 
> Looking good Bro!
> 
> ...




Thanks! Yeah, I'm just cropping in paint and uploading an attachment. I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket and link them. lol




jagbender said:


> Those Turkey burgers can be used so many ways.
> 
> Add Fennel seed a basil and oregano to the meat and topped with a little maranara and parm cheese.
> 
> ...



Sounds good! Last night I just made them up like I would normally make burgers. I had bought a pack of pre-made frozen ones but ground turkey was on sale for $2.99 so I bought Publix out of it and threw it in the freezer. Usually it's $3.79 for a pound and a 1/4. Typically I make my burgers with garlic powder, curry, cayenne, salt and 1 egg.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

curry sounds good!  I have some very hot curry  I am a chili head 

I get the jennie o bugers from Sam's cheapest so far.  been thinking about grinding my own  I have a pro food processor  I might try it buy a whole bird and debone and grind   Not sure what the cost would be.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> curry sounds good!  I have some very hot curry  I am a chili head
> 
> I get the jennie o bugers from Sam's cheapest so far.  been thinking about grinding my own  I have a pro food processor  I might try it buy a whole bird and debone and grind   Not sure what the cost would be.



Haha, I'm sure that would definitely safe you $$$ in the long run. Sounds like a lot of work though.


----------



## niki (Aug 2, 2011)

Just read your original post - yep, whole thing.  Sounds like you are on the right track for a great new beginning!

Sorry about your dog.

I use LA Fitness and like the range of equipment also....great gym for the most part.  Love the sauna....


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

niki said:


> Just read your original post - yep, whole thing.  Sounds like you are on the right track for a great new beginning!
> 
> Sorry about your dog.
> 
> I use LA Fitness and like the range of equipment also....great gym for the most part.  Love the sauna....



Thanks! I'm definitely on my way. 

I think with the amount of cals I'm eating the first post was a bit overly ambitious. Cutting back a lot on the volume but I still have all of those at my disposal obviously.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Tuesday August 2, 2011*

*Weight:* 198

*Upper - Pull:*

*Chins:*
BW - 4,4,4,4,3

*One Arm B/O Dumbbell Rows:*
70# - 8,8,8

*Seated Cable Rows (V-grip):*
105# - 12
135# - 8,8

*DB Shrugs:*
75's - 12,12,12

*EZ Bar Curls: *
50# - 12,10,9

Felt really strong today despite being so tired I almost didn't go to the gym. Left a few reps on the table too. It's coming back around quickly.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey bro! Good to see you've got a journal going again! 

Sorry to hear about the hard times in your original post, but glad you're through the worst of it and getting back on track. Workouts looking solid, you'll be back up there in no time. Muscle memory is great, it's gonna be easier to get back to where you were than it was to get there in the first place.

After that, the real fun starts


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Hey bro! Good to see you've got a journal going again!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the hard times in your original post, but glad you're through the worst of it and getting back on track. Workouts looking solid, you'll be back up there in no time. Muscle memory is great, it's gonna be easier to get back to where you were than it was to get there in the first place.
> 
> After that, the real fun starts




Thanks! I'm definitely looking forward to the real fun!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

nice back workout


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice back workout



Thanks man always love doing back.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Tuesday August 2, 2011*

Food: 

Ate a sandwich at the corner deli yesterday because I forgot to bring lunch. Tore the thing apart and ballparked all the numbers. Probably on the high side, but I'd rather be over than under I guess.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Thanks man always love doing back.


 

My favorite also.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

Those avacado are a good source of fats! 
so darn expensive.  I took out two palms last weekend that got hit by the frost last winter.  My wife wants  citrus trees  I want a mango and an avacado tree! 

probably end up with one citrus and an avacado


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Those avacado are a good source of fats!
> so darn expensive.  I took out two palms last weekend that got hit by the frost last winter.  My wife wants  citrus trees  I want a mango and an avacado tree!
> 
> probably end up with one citrus and an avacado




I can't really say I'm a fan of them but they were on the sandwich I ordered. 

Food for August 3, 2011:


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

*August 4, 2011*

*Weight:* 196

*Lower - Hamstrings:*

*RDL's:*
Bar - 12
135# - 8
225# - 6,6,3 (regrip) 2 more (all over/under)

*Good Mornings:*
135# - 8,8,8

*Pullthroughs:* 
100# - 10,10,10

*HS Crunch:*
80# - 8,8,8

As many cable setups as there are in my gym, you'd think they'd have more than one fucking rope attachment. I was just grabbing the cable for pullthroughs today. Very pleased with today's session though. At this rate I'll be back to where I was in no time.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

*August 4, 2011*

Food


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 5, 2011)

*August 5, 2011*

*Upper - Push:*

*Flat DB Press:*
30's - 12,12
75's - 10,6,6

*Standing Overhead BB Press:*
65# - 10,10,10

*Dips:*
BW - 8,8,6

*Skulls:*
40# - 10,10,9

First flat pressing and first BB pressing I've done since being back in the gym. I thought dips were an improvement because they felt a lot easier this week, but I still only managed the same reps. Saw someone I haven't seen since he was a little annoying fat kid running around my neighborhood as a child and now he's a fucking monster. I'm never quitting the gym again.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Saw someone I haven't seen since he was a little annoying fat kid running around my neighborhood as a child and now he's a fucking monster. I'm never quitting the gym again.



hahaha!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> *Upper - Push:*
> 
> *Flat DB Press:*
> 30's - 12,12
> ...


 

coming back nicely


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2011)

jagbender said:


> coming back nicely



Thanks, yeah I'm starting to feel strong all-around. Partied a little last night and threw a friend across the room while we were moshing for whatever reason. lol

I think I literally ate about 5000 calories yesterday. I stopped tracking at 3000 and I'm about to hit up Sonny's in 20 minutes. AND tonight there is a UFC event on so I'll probably drink and eat myself to sleep again tonight..


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 6, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> AND tonight there is a UFC event on so I'll probably drink and eat myself to sleep again .



I've been real strict with my diet for this specific reason lol I'm going all out today!!


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm starting to feel strong all-around. Partied a little last night and threw a friend across the room while we were moshing for whatever reason. lol
> 
> I think I literally ate about 5000 calories yesterday. I stopped tracking at 3000 and I'm about to hit up Sonny's in 20 minutes. AND tonight there is a UFC event on so I'll probably drink and eat myself to sleep again tonight..



What fight are you looking forward to most?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2011)

fufu said:


> What fight are you looking forward to most?



The main event actually. Tito really has me rooting for him and I'm a sucker for a good comeback story. As douchey as he can be at times I think he's really being genuine and making good decisions for the first time in his entire career. And I wouldn't mind seeing him shut Rashad's face. Pyle vs. MacDonald should be pretty fucking awesome too. Pyle is severely underrated in my opinion and MacDonald is worthy of all the hype he's getting being billed as a future contender. Probably has a real good chance of getting FOTN. Hendricks vs. Pierce should be really good too. Facebook prelims start in 10 minutes.

How about you?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2011)

*August 8, 2011*

*Lower - Quads*

*Squats: *(these are always ATG btw)
Bar - 12
135# - 12
155# - 12,10

*Leg Press:*
6 plates - 12
8 plates - 12,10

*Leg Extensions:*
105# - 10,8,8

Basic shit continues until I level out. Weight felt like nothing on my shoulders but form broke down slightly from my midsection fatiguing more than anything on my last set of squats so I cut 'em short. Quads are fried.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 8, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> *Lower - Quads*
> 
> *Squats: *(these are always ATG btw)
> Bar - 12
> ...



Do you use a belt? Squats is def my weak spot but I find a belt helps me keep good form


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> The main event actually. Tito really has me rooting for him and I'm a sucker for a good comeback story. As douchey as he can be at times I think he's really being genuine and making good decisions for the first time in his entire career. And I wouldn't mind seeing him shut Rashad's face. Pyle vs. MacDonald should be pretty fucking awesome too. Pyle is severely underrated in my opinion and MacDonald is worthy of all the hype he's getting being billed as a future contender. Probably has a real good chance of getting FOTN. Hendricks vs. Pierce should be really good too. Facebook prelims start in 10 minutes.
> 
> How about you?



Well, this is after the fact, but I was looking forward to Akiyama and Belfort. I'm a fan of both so I can't go wrong there.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2011)

ATG squats are the way to go. I wish i'd been doing these right from the start - would have saved a shit tonne of hassle worrying about depth and having drop weight when i realised it was crap.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Do you use a belt? Squats is def my weak spot but I find a belt helps me keep good form



No, I'm not a fan of any extra equipment. They'll tighten up on their own eventually. 




Gazhole said:


> ATG squats are the way to go. I wish i'd been doing these right from the start - would have saved a shit tonne of hassle worrying about depth and having drop weight when i realised it was crap.



Haha, I know it. While they are harder obviously, like you said it's so much easier taking the guesswork out and just going as deep as possible.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

nice leg workout keep up good work


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2011)

*August 9, 2011*

*Upper - Pull:*

*Chins:*
BW - 4,4,4,4,3

*One Arm B/O Dumbbell Rows:*
80# - 8,8,6

*Seated Cable Rows (V-grip):*
135# - 12,11,9

*EZ Bar Curls: *
50# - 12,11,9

*BB Shrugs:*
185# - 18
235# - 10,9

Everything went up except chins. Held the weight in my hands last rep for the last 2 sets of shrugs until my grip failed. Forearms are fried. I don't know how I'm gonna jerk-off tonight.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice leg workout keep up good work



Thanks. I'm tryin'!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2011)

*August 11, 2011*

*Upper - Push:*

*Flat DB Press:*
30's - 12,12
75's - 10,7,5 *=*

*Seated DB Shoulder Press:*
35's - 10,10,10 *++*

*Dips:*
BW - 8,8,8 *+*

*Skulls ss/w CG Bench:*
40# - 12,8,8

*Lateral Raises ss/w Front Raises:*
15's - 12,10,8

Today was fun. Second day in a row the weights/reps on my first exercise didn't go up but everything else did. Perhaps I'm not warming up enough.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

nice workout  you getting rain every day too?  you can tell its summer 

Headding to Nags head Saturday for a week 

chillin on the beach East coast   LOL


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice workout  you getting rain every day too?  you can tell its summer
> 
> Headding to Nags head Saturday for a week
> 
> chillin on the beach East coast   LOL



Thanks! Yeah it's just like old times in Florida again. The sky opens up at 2 for about an hour then threatens or continues to sprinkle until I get out of the gym at 6. Have a good trip, I hope it stays nice for ya!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2011)

*August 12, 2011*

*Weight:* 200

*Lower - Hamstrings:*

*RDL's:*
Bar - 12
135# - 8
225# - 8,7,5 (grip fail) *+*

*Good Mornings:*
135# - 12,12,12 *+*

*Pullthroughs:* 
120# - 12,10,10 *++*

*HS Calf:*
2 plates - 18,15,12


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2011)

Does your gym allow chalk?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2011)

fufu said:


> Does your gym allow chalk?



Everything is so shiny and new and I haven't seen any residue on anything, I'm thinking no. I've still got a bottle in my car and it would help me out tremendously. I'll have to ask next time I'm in there. Or just sneak it.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Monday August 15, 2011*

*Lower - Quads:*

*ATG Squats:*
Bar - 12
135# - 8
155# - 5
185# - 3
205# - 3 *+*
215# - 3 *+*
225# - 3 *+*
230# - 1 *+*

*Front Squats:*
95# - 8,8,7

*HS Seated Calf:*
2 plates - 15,15,15


*Leg Extensions:*
105# - 12
120# - 12, 9

Yay.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tuesday August 16, 2011*

*Weight:* 199

*Upper - Pull:*

*Chins*:
BW - 6,6,4,3,2 *+*

*Yates Rows:*
135# - 8,8,8

*BB Shrugs:*
225# - 15,12,10 *+*

*HS Low Row:*
2 plates - 12,12,12

*EZ Bar Curls: *
40# - 12,12,12


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

Up to 6 chins now!! Good work bro


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> *Weight:* 199
> 
> *Upper - Pull:*
> 
> ...



Back has to be fried after that;


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

nice workout. I love the HS low row machine


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 17, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> *Lower - Quads:*
> 
> *ATG Squats:*
> Bar - 12
> ...


 

ATG squats! now thats what im talking about.

i always have more respect for ppl who squat ATG.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Up to 6 chins now!! Good work bro



Thanks! I could have gotten the 6 the last few sessions too but I wouldn't have come close to getting the rest of the reps. Total reps over 5 sets is up 2 so I'm happy.



fufu said:


> Back has to be fried after that;



Yeah, I was feeling good. I have to make myself stop. I could stay in there for 2 hours pulling on everything, lol. 



bwrag said:


> nice workout. I love the HS low row machine



Thanks! So do I. Shit, if I'm gonna use a machine 9 times out of 10 it's a plate loaded HS. By far my favorite. 



brad1224 said:


> ATG squats! now thats what im talking about.
> 
> i always have more respect for ppl who squat ATG.



Only way to go in my opinion. Sure, I could load up another 50-60-70 pounds and do quarter squats like everyone else in the gym, but what's the point? I'm nowhere close to pushing/pulling around a lot of weight like some people in my gym but I always catch those same people watching me after they finish their 500lb set of Gateway Arch deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2011)

save those extra-long pulling sessions until you get back home.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2011)

Smashing it in here, buddy. I love it! Great to see 

Nice squatting, too by the way!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2011)

fufu said:


> save those extra-long pulling sessions until you get back home.



lol, that's the idea. 



Gazhole said:


> Smashing it in here, buddy. I love it! Great to see
> 
> Nice squatting, too by the way!



Thanks Gaz! All I can think about all day is getting out of work and running to the gym.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Thursday August 18, 2011*

*Weight: *199

*Flat DB Press:*
30's - 12,12
80's - 6,6,6,5 *++*

*Standing BB Shoulder Press:*
95# - 6,6,6,5 *++*

*Dips:*
BW - 8,8,8 =

*Rope Cable Pushdowns:*
80# - 8,8,8


----------



## jagbender (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like you have been busy. Nice squats

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Lower - Hamstrings:*

*RDL's:*
Bar - 12
135# - 8
245# - 8,8,8 *++*

*Good Mornings:*
155# - 8,8,8 +

*Pullthroughs: *
130# - 12,12,11.. POP

Fuck fuck fuck. Knee popped on me and may have torn my calf muscle in the process. Feels like the worst cramp I've ever had and I can hardly walk. Awesome. Otherwise it was a great session. Took some PKs and muscle relaxers and I'm icing and elevating..


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Looks like you have been busy. Nice squats
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk



Yeah, I'm trying, thanks. Gonna see what I can do on one leg today. lol


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Monday August 22, 2011*

*Lower - Quads:*

*ATG Squats:*
Bar - 12
135# - 8
155# - 5
185# - 3
205# - 3
225# - 3
235# - 2 *++*
240# - 1 *+*

*Front Squats:*
115# - 6,6,5 *+*

*Leg Extensions:*
135# - 12,11,9 *++*

Ok.. So there's a good chance that was just the worst cramp I've ever had.  

I was thrown by the snap, crackle, pop that my knee made because it didn't sound like the normal.. snap, crackle, pop. 

I couldn't walk at all on Saturday, and I massaged, iced, and rested the shit out of it on Sunday and could still hardly walk on it when I went to sleep. It was a huge knot all weekend. I woke up this morning and it was still tender, but I could get around on it pretty well and by the time I got out of work it was just tight with very little pain. So I stretched it, wrapped it up and decided just to see what a little bit of weight on my shoulders felt like and if I couldn't handle it, I was gonna do back. Well, by the time I got warmed up and did the bar a few times it didn't hurt at all. I was still a little shy though and I didn't want to chance anything. 

I've been drinking a cup of coffee before I go to the gym for the past couple weeks and decided to give Jack3d a try today because it's so damn cheap. And it works. I just typed this entire paragraph of bullshit in 34 seconds. Loved it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 22, 2011)

following


cute dog jag


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tuesday August 23, 2011*

*Weight:* 201 (took a monsterous shit at lunch though)

*Upper - Pull:*

*Chins:*
BW - 6,6,5,3,2 +

*Yates Rows:*
135# - 10,10,8 +

*BB Shrugs:*
225# - 15,12,12 +

*HS Low Row:*
3 plates - 6,6,6,6 +

*EZ Bar Curls: *
50# - 12,10,7


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

doing great your back over the 200lb mark. keep it up


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2011)

bwrag said:


> doing great your back over the 200lb mark. keep it up



Hell yeah bro, thanks. A few of my friends have made mention of me looking bigger already too, but in reality I'm just getting back to square one. Like Gaz said some posts up, that's when the real fun begins.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate leg cramps  I used to get some pretty sever ones in my hams, would almost make me cry.  Looks like Irenen will be merciful to the FL coast??   I was just in the outter banks of NC last week.  glad I am not up there now.  Glad to hear your "getting Bigger"


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 24, 2011)

Great work man! Back workouts look real good!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, looks like we dodged a bullet this time. And thanks D-Lat, I'm having a hard time pulling myself out of there every day.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Upper Body - Push:*

*Incline DB Press:*
30's - 12,12
75's - 8,8,6 *+*

*Seated DB Press:*
40's - 10,10,8 *++*

*Dips:*
BW - 8,8,8 *=*

*Pushdowns:*
120# - 12,12,10

*Lateral Raises:*
20's - 15,12,10

No sleep, ate pretty much nothing all day, still made it to the gym and still put more weight on everything. Now I have to try to stay awake.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Friday August 26, 2011*

*Weight:* 202

*Lower - Hamstrings:*

*RDL's:*
Bar - 12
135# - 8
275# - 6,5,4,3 (grip fail) *+*

*Good Mornings:*
155# - 10,10,10 *+*

*Pullthroughs: *
140# - 10,10,10 *+*

*HS Crunch:*
50# - 18,18,18


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2011)

You ever considering using straps or some other grip-enhancement device for those RDLs?


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2011)

Good sessions, BTW.

About that other day, sometimes the body can you surprise you. I've had similar days, sometimes things come together for the couple hours in the gym.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

nice good mornings those are killer


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2011)

fufu said:


> You ever considering using straps or some other grip-enhancement device for those RDLs?





fufu said:


> Good sessions, BTW.
> 
> About that other day, sometimes the body can you surprise you. I've had similar days, sometimes things come together for the couple hours in the gym.



I have straps, but I'd rather not use them. I'm quickly getting back up to where I left off. I think it's just a matter of my grip not catching up as quickly as my posterior chain has, or my grip is just getting that much more work during the week and it's still fatigued a bit when it's time to pull. I'll use the same weight next week and I'm sure I'll get it for a few more reps. 

And thanks, I feel really dialed in right now. 





jagbender said:


> nice good mornings those are killer



Thanks jag!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Lower - Quads:*

*ATG Squats:*
Bar - 12
135# - 12
185# - 8,8,6

*Hang Cleans:*
95# - 5x5

*Leg Extensions:*
120# - 12,12,12

10 minutes stair climber, 20 minutes bike


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

nice workout,  I am off shoulder work for another week or so.    going to try and bench tomorrow.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Upper - Push*

*Flat BB Press:*
Bar - 12
135# - 8
185# - 3
205# - 3
225# - 3
235# - 2
245# - 1

*Standing BB Shoulder Press:*
95# - 10,8,8 *+*

*Dips:*
BW - 10,8,8 *+*

*Pushdowns:*
120# - 12,12,12

*Lateral Raises:*
20's - 12,12,12

I had a partner today and I guess I was so excited I'd have a spot I didn't realize I had my days mixed up. Just wanted to see where I stood benching. Not too bad I guess. Pretty much worked out on an empty stomach this morning, typically I work out in the evenings. Not too shabby.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice workout,  I am off shoulder work for another week or so.    going to try and bench tomorrow.



Thanks jag, and good luck benching!


----------



## bwrag (Sep 1, 2011)

nice benching, what are you weighing now


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Thanks jag, and good luck benching!


 
did Ok on the bench. not as good as my sqwuats!  irritated the shoulder need to leave it alone for a while


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice benching, what are you weighing now




Thanks! Not bad for my first BB session. I think I was 201 that day, I haven't weighed myself in a few. 




jagbender said:


> did Ok on the bench. not as good as my sqwuats!  irritated the shoulder need to leave it alone for a while



Yeah, I like bwrag's suggestion of doing some light stuff and make sure you warm that sucker up real good. At least you kicked ass squatting! More important IMO.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Friday September 2, 2011*

*Upper - Pull*

*BO DB Rows:*
30's - 12,12
80's - 12,10,10 *+*

*HS Iso-Low Row:*
3 plates - 12,10,10 *+*

*Chest Supported TBar's:*
2 plates - 10,10,10 *++*

*Seated Cable Rows (V-Grip):*
135# - 12,12,12* +*

*EZ Bar Curls:*
50# - 12
40# - 15,12 (someone snagged my 50 while I wasn't looking)

*Cardio:*
30 minutes on eliptical

Took yesterday off because I started bowling competitively again. Started a league Wednesday night, drilled up a ball and threw 5-6 games. My arm was toast but at least I shot 662 in league. Hadn't bowled in years and goddamn I was rolling the ball nicely. Bowling ball technology as come such a long way since I last bowled competitively. Hardly have to do anything to make the ball move. Feels good to have a few hobbies going too.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

Bowling reminds me of Kinpin






YouTube Video












As far as new hobbies go I started flying stunt kites. They are pretty cool.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Yes I have one of each  LOL


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha. nice jag.

Took pretty much this entire week off to heal up some nagging injuries. Wrist is pretty stiff from bowling, leg is finally starting to feel 100%. Only thing that sucks is my diet went to shit. I'm eating a Sour Cream Dount from Dunkin' as we speak. Back on in tomorrow!


----------



## bwrag (Sep 7, 2011)

I havnt bowled in years, might have to give it a try this weekend, sounds like fun


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Haha. nice jag.
> 
> Took pretty much this entire week off to heal up some nagging injuries. Wrist is pretty stiff from bowling, leg is finally starting to feel 100%. Only thing that sucks is my diet went to shit. I'm eating a Sour Cream Dount from Dunkin' as we speak. Back on in tomorrow!


 
When I was on Vacation on the Oute rbanks  (Pre hurricane)  my cousin took us to a town called Duck NC.  There is a place called Duck donuts.  They make your donuts to order,  they are all warm and fresh.  One day I ate five of them.  I think we went to the Duck donuts three different times.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

any word on your Ex Jackie?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Lower*

*ATG Squats:*
Bar - 12
135# - 12
185# 6,6

*RDL's:*
185# - 8
225# - 6,6



Ok so it took a few extra days to get back in the gym but I made it this morning. Just a quick session to get back in the groove. New job has me working long hours and bowling is taking up most of the rest of my free time so I'm not sure how I'm going to feel lifting and being as active as I've been lately. I'm thinking of dropping to 3 days, something like: lower/push/pull or 3 full body workouts. We'll see how I feel later and tomorrow.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I havnt bowled in years, might have to give it a try this weekend, sounds like fun



I'm having a blast doing it again. I was very competitive as a teen and the thought of going pro was even an option at one point. I was a member of a record setting team when I was 14 but I kinda fizzled out on it as I got into highschool. Now my old high school has a team and they won state championships a few years back. 



jagbender said:


> When I was on Vacation on the Oute rbanks  (Pre hurricane)  my cousin took us to a town called Duck NC.  There is a place called Duck donuts.  They make your donuts to order,  they are all warm and fresh.  One day I ate five of them.  I think we went to the Duck donuts three different times.



Holy shit that sounds amazing! Haha, I'd live there. 





jagbender said:


> any word on your Ex Jackie?



I haven't talked to her but judging by her Facebook statuses she's been in and out of wherever they take you to interrogate/answer questions. Long days somewhere in West Palm she keeps saying. Really sucks for her considering she's pretty much got a newborn at home and she's a good girl.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

I hopethings go well for her.  Hate to see anyone in trouble. Nice squat and RDL #'s


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn, it's been a lot longer than I thought since I posted in here. I'm just gonna pick this up from here. Few quick notes. Since I last posted here I've had some rough times. Went through a few more jobs, alienated all of my friends, moved to California to grow weed with an old friend and triggered what must have been a previous injury (ruptured S1, chipped vertebrae). I went a few weeks without being able to walk and I was rested in bed for the next month basically. Being in a perpetual opiate coma for a few months I wasted away to about 160 lbs. Lighter than I've been since I was in the 6th or 7th grade most likely. I still have lower back pain and numbness in my right leg and my left quad and my dick doesn't work too well anymore, but I moved back to Florida, threw away the pain pills and am starting my life over from scratch. That includes getting more than just a few hundred calories a day, getting out of the house to hang with my old friends any and every chance I get and as of a few hours ago... the gym. 

What a fucking humbling experience that was...

*Weight:* 164 (201 the last time I posted here)

*Full Body
*
*Incline Dumbell Press:*
30's - 12,12,12 (I struggled with these)

*Seated Leg Press:*
90 - 12,12,15

*RDL's:
*Bar - 12,12,15

*Yates Row:
*Bar - 12,12,12

Basically just a runthrough to see where I stood. Not the confidence booster I was looking for but on the bright side of things, for the first time in my life women are hitting on me and staring me down out and about which is a good feeling - too bad I probably couldn't get hard enough to fuck them...


----------

